

How we increased customer referrals by 175% in 1 week - thetimmorgan
http://picklive.com/blog/how-we-increased-customer-referrals-by-175-in-1-week

======
thesash
I think dropbox had a similar change and also found that it dramatically
increased referrals once both the referrer and the new user both got extra
space.

